

Using Liquid Nitrogen And Tech To Create The World’s Best Ice Cream [video] - ohadfrankfurt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/27/foundation-using-liquid-nitrogen-and-tech-to-create-the-world-best-ice-cream/

======
nepthar
I live right by this place and have had their ice cream a few times. It's very
cool to watch them make it. I don't particularly like any of their flavors or
their very high prices, so keep that in mind when I say that calling it the
"World's Best Ice Cream" is a huge exaggeration. I would never recommend this
place to visitors.

